# help me chose a lever-action rifle



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Hello , tomorrow my fathers friend is buying me a new rifle , I wanted to go with the lever action , so the only choice here in Georgia , of buying a lever-action rifle is to buy Amadeo Rossi 357 magnum or 44 magnum ,
I think I will go with the 357magnum , but that is not my question , my question is that there are two options octagon barrel or regular ,round barrel. so that is why I'm confused ,help me chose the barrel , here are some of the specs :

_ Octagon barrel - regular barrel_

model : *Rossi 067 357 Mag 24 * - *Rossi R 067 * 
brand : *Amadeo Rossi* - *Amadeo Rossi*
caliber : *357 Mag * - *357 Mag*
weight : * 3.3 kg* - *2.9 kg*
barrel length : *60 cm* - *50 cm*
capacity : *12 rounds* - *10 rounds*
made in : *Brazil* - *Brazil*
whole length : *108 cm* - *94 cm*

Both has the same price : 700$


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

First don't pay $700 for a $500 rifle. Keep looking around the price is out of line. 

I would suggest a Henry over a Rossi any day. US made right here in WI. Maybe a "JM" stamped Marlin if you can find one. Rossi would be my last choice. Yes I've owned Rossi rifles and quickly sold everyone. 

I see your overseas so your options maybe limited. Same with the prices. I would go with the 44 mag. You can always shoot 44 specials which are pretty close to a 357, bigger hole. You can't get the 44 magnum power out of a 357 no matter what you do.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

this is the only shop that sells lever action rifles here , so I am very very limited , what about the barrel , which one should I take?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Have you checked for ammo prices and availability? Around my area .44 mag is roughly double the price of .357 and its hard to find. That can have an effect on how often you will be able to shoot.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

chemikle said:


> this is the only shop that sells lever action rifles here , so I am very very limited , what about the barrel , which one should I take?


that really depends on what you are going to be doing. If you don't plan on carrying it a long way get the longer barrel if you plan on carrying it in the field get the lighter/shorter barrel.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

.44 - 1.5$ .357 - 1.25$


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I think the octagon barrel is a nastalgic design. It should have no value as to barrel rigidity. The octagon barrel will weigh more.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Here is Greg's recipe for happiness in order and given your current choices.

1. 357
2. Round barrel
3. Short barrel - an 18 inch (45cm) barrel is plenty to maximize the 357 - you don't need a 24 inch (60cm) barrel.
4. Big Loop if you can get it.
5. Put a Receiver Mounted Peep sight on it

When you get it, take it apart for cleaning and squirt tooth paste in there - the normal stuff, not gel and not baking soda. Sit there at night working the lever back and forth watching TV for a show or two. That toothpaste will polish out the internals and make it smooooooooth. No damage either - safe for teeth is safe for metal too. Then the last part is clean it out really good. You don't want to leave ANY of that toothpaste in there because the slightest moisture will start the rusting process.

Then lube her up and take her to the range!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I love my Marlin .30-.30 and agree to look and not over-pay.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Both are nice looking rifles, the round barrel looks to be more of a carbine pattern while the octagon barrel is more of a rifle pattern. I've shot .357 with round and octagon barrels and both were capable of better accuracy than I could muster up. I lean towards the octagon barrels, it's because I like the looks of an octagon barrel especially the tapered ones. It is purely a personal preference.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

This is correct. The Rossi 24" Octagon was so cool when I opened the box. Loved it until spending a few hours at the range with it and deciding to set it down and pick up the AR instead. I traded it a few weeks ago. Very happy with my new MVP 223. I'm going to get a lighter 20" Marlin or Rossi.



alterego said:


> I think the octagon barrel is a nastalgic design. It should have no value as to barrel rigidity. The octagon barrel will weigh more.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

It is a choice of looks and handling, it isn't a question of performance. 
The same caliber will perform the same way out of either barrel style, they just have differing eye appeal.

Me personally, I would choose the .357, BUT, the .44 has 2x the power! That is a big but, friend.
Either would take a deer or hog, but the .44 has more leeway, more wiggle room to give. 
If you are off a little, it will still clobber the critter better than the .357 would, if you are off a little. 

Pick them up, handle them, find out which feels better, and which looks better, to you. 
Looks can be deceiving, so picking them up in the shop, and using them can really help.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

The additional metal and surface area of the octagon barrel will actually have an effect on the performance, contrary to what many have stated here.

It will be capable of firing faster, longer. The heat will dissipate better.

However, YOU will likely never fire it fast enough, long enough, for it to matter.

So go with the one you think looks coolest.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Octogon will be stronger in the long run in the event of falls and bangs...


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> The additional metal and surface area of the octagon barrel will actually have an effect on the performance, contrary to what many have stated here.
> 
> It will be capable of firing faster, longer. The heat will dissipate better. However, YOU will likely never fire it fast enough, long enough, for it to matter. So go with the one you think looks coolest.


It is true that more metal equals longer lasting shooting power, because of heat absorption/ heat dissipation. And I am not trying to be a snot here, but it is even more true, that a canteen of water, will cool a barrel better than any amount of extra steel. That is, if things ever come to that, and it will not in 99+% of shooting scenarios.

NOTE: To anyone reading this, room temp water can be used to cool a hot gun barrel, and it won't hurt the gun one bit. That is an FYI, from an old goat who has done it.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

what is the barrel warranty / how many shots will it last?


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Personally, I have no idea which one is better... I just think the octagon is cooler...


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

chemikle said:


> what is the barrel warranty / how many shots will it last?


Never in 30 something years of shooting have I heard of such a thing. If you treat it right and keep it lubed up I see no reason why you can't get 15,000 maybe 20,000 shots out of it. May need to get it re-crowned at that point and keep going.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Octagon barrel is more weight but in my experience this leads to more accurately placing shots. 357 is nice you can load 38s too. Price is a bit high but it's what I would pay here so it don't seem bad to me. Get into loading your own ammo if you don't already and pay waaaaay less.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

NEWS

well I am proud to say that me and my uncle are in 50 people who have a lever action rifle in Georgia , yeah!
my uncle bought a .44 magnum for himselft and it was the last one and I bought a .357 magnum and it was the last one also , only one lever action gun was left in the shop the octagon barrel 357 , I didn' t really liked the octagon barrel i thought 400 grains thats nothing but after holding it for a wile man there was a difference , I am really really happy with my new gun its so cool , I will make an update here after I take it on the range


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

one question will a 357 magnum take out a boar or a bear?


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

CONGRATS!



chemikle said:


> one question will a 357 magnum take out a boar or a bear?


Yes but like anything else, shot placement is critical - especially so on the boar.
Can you get these over there?
https://www.buffalobore.com/index.php?l=product_list&c=162


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

chemikle said:


> one question will a 357 magnum take out a boar or a bear?


Can you hit what you are shooting at?

They have been taken with a 22lr but that would not be my choice either.

I would have went with a Marlin or Winchester in 30-30 or bigger.

I love my little pre-64 30-30


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

yea I saw this buffalo bore ammo on the internet and saw that it is really powerfull , no there are no amunition like that here I bought 100 rounds of this


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

In my experience, Sellier & Bellot makes hot rounds. That's not so good if you have a snub nose 357. But it is GREAT if you have a lever gun. Good choice!


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

I know that they have nice ammo because my father had used them with his CZ 550 few years ago and they were just great.
But with .357 I don't even have a choice that is the only brand in that caliber here


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

chemikle said:


> one question will a 357 magnum take out a boar or a bear?


It would not be my first choice for hunting either boar or bear... ESPECIALLY a bear. I would rather use a bolt action gun with a full powered round. Do you have Mosin's available over there? GOOD boar gun, the Mosin.

It can take down a boar, but boars are hard to kill so shot placement is important.

ENJOY your new gun and remember, with the .357 you can use .38 special ammo for practice, it's generally MUCH cheaper (at least it is here in the US, would expect the same to be true where you live).


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

No  both is the same price 1.25$ piece , yes there are mosins but here we don't like them much because its barrel. I would rather add 150$ and get an sks.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

GTGallop said:


> In my experience, Sellier & Bellot makes hot rounds. That's not so good if you have a snub nose 357. But it is GREAT if you have a lever gun. Good choice!


I have some S&B 158 gr JSP's. I'm not afraid to use them on Black Bear in Michigan out of a 4" barrel Ruger Security Six.

I'd rather use a 30/06 or 12 gage slug, but run what ya brung.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I wouldnt mind one of those Rossi 357 lever guns.... Well, since I dont have the money to buy a Marlin 1894C in 357

I have many lever guns (mostly Marlins) love them all


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

I've had three of those rifles, one with the octagon barrel. I preferred the octagon. It was heavier, and more stable when shooting offhand. Which lead to better accuracy. All of mine however, were in 45 Colt. I was most accurate with the octagon barrel, but it was also 24" and like I said, more stable offhand. And yeah, if you pay $700 you're getting ripped off.


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

Oh wait, you're in THAT Georgia. Maybe over there $700 is a good deal...


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

Enjoy the rifle. I am a huge fan of lever actions of all types however Marlin is my brand. Good luck and enjoy!

1895gunner


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

chemikle said:


> No  both is the same price 1.25$ piece , yes there are mosins but here we don't like them much because its barrel. I would rather add 150$ and get an sks.


SKS is STILL not a big enough round for bears.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

chemikle said:


> yea I saw this buffalo bore ammo on the internet and saw that it is really powerfull , no there are no amunition like that here I bought 100 rounds of this
> 
> View attachment 13396


I hope you don't plan to hunt with that ammo, it's FMJ. As such, it's a plinking round. No good for hunting. I too would have gone on the internet and bought a rifle there. Handgun ammo is for handguns, I would have gone for a 30.30 in a JM Marlin or pre 64 Winchester, JMO.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> SKS is STILL not a big enough round for bears.


we hunt here bears with sks, bears here are not big and sks is enough for it , for ex. this bear was killed with an sks


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Today I was in a gun shop and saw this gun Henry H009 3030 STEEL FRAME LEVER RIFLE, cal. 30-30, 20 inch, Barrel, Blue Finish, Walnut Stock, Adjustable Sights - for 1500$ is it a good price for it?
and this Henry Big Boy Rifle H006M, 357 Rem Mag / 38 Special, Lever, 20 in Octagon, Walnut Stock, Brass Finish - for 1900$


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds a bit inflated but know they are higher than a kite. Maybe a proud owner of one of them fine guns will jump in here.

https://www.henryrifles.com/henry-msrp-price-list/


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Hands down the only lever action rifle. Pre 1964 Winchester model 94

Used in good shape about $450.00


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Dang..mine was made in 69. Guess I am SOL..lol. I thought the choices were confined to Henrys? If not I like Marlins better than Winnis. Having read up on Henrys I could say they are toys for rich folks. Too expensive..too heavy..and they have a funky loading system..tubular magazine like a .22. That could be problematical in a SHTF scenario. I would take one if if was free.


----------



## reartinetiller (Feb 26, 2015)

I just love lever guns no matter what cal. or type barrel. Just plain love them.


----------

